# Super Smash Bros. Brawl Legacy XP Mod released



## Lightyose (Sep 5, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> *LINK
> Downloads*​
> Super Smash Bros. Legacy XP, a massive brawl mod released today. Based on Project M, it's plan is to combine older mods Project M XP and Smash Legacy into one (and add even more).
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2016)

Windows XP legacy machine support???


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)

"The Great Michael Bay" stage made me laugh like crazy 

Nice mod, looks pretty cool!


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> "The Great Michael Bay" stage made me laugh like crazy
> 
> Nice mod, looks pretty cool!


yeah, I'm excited to check it out but I need to find a way to build an ISO of it because all my SD Cards are tied up right now 

There's supposed to be a retro mode too that uses N64 models + Demakes but I don't know if that's in yet or not. I might see about getting it uploaded to mega too just in case you-know-who strikes another down.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 5, 2016)

download on google drive doesn't work


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 5, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> download on google drive doesn't work


I got them earlier, so I'll recompress them and put them on mega, give me a few.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 5, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> I got them earlier, so I'll recompress them and put them on mega, give me a few.


I'm waiting here 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hking0036 said:


> *LINK*
> *Downloads*​
> Super Smash Bros. Legacy XP, a massive brawl mod released today. Based on Project M, it's plan is to combine older mods Project M XP and Smash Legacy into one (and add even more).
> 
> ...



Install instructions for playing with usb loader GX?


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 5, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> I'm waiting here
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You tell me, I only have a 2gb sd for my wii so I need to figure it out too. I've used brawlbuilder before but it doesn't seem to work with this, it's probably buckling under the size of the thing. The dolphin build has something about building an ISO but I think it still uses a WAD to launch.

(sorry about the giant picture)


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 5, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> You tell me, I only have a 2gb sd for my wii so I need to figure it out too. I've used brawlbuilder before but it doesn't seem to work with this, it's probably buckling under the size of the thing. The dolphin build has something about building an ISO but I think it still uses a WAD to launch.


Yeah I guess we have to buid an ISO and launch it with an USB Loader


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 5, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> Yeah I guess we have to buid an ISO and launch it with an USB Loader


Figured it out: To build an ISO, put your brawl ISO in the builder for Dolphin, it'll make a 5.x gb wbfs file, then you can use wii backup manager to split it. The wii package is just for the HBL.

Edit: Doesn't seem to be working on my wii.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 5, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> Figured it out: To build an ISO, put your brawl ISO in the builder for Dolphin, it'll make a 5.x gb wbfs file, then you can use wii backup manager to split it. The wii package is just for the HBL.


Ok thanks, I'll use the ISO builder and then play it with an USB loader


----------



## Small Kat (Sep 5, 2016)

Now i need a guide to play this on my wii u...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

Okay, i can't lie. I like this. I wish i could play it in HD with dolphin emu But my PC needs a upgrade for it. I could use it on wii u but 8 GB? That like a $40 Expansion LOL Nice work 

I'm a fan of brawl minus and still is but that projcet is gone.  I have a question though. Two to be honest.

I remember the homebrew RIIvolution is used to patch retail game disc with custom mod files. It also have something called Riird with i think allows connections to servers who hosted Game mods, to play using online connection. Do any still work? I like to try using that again  if possible.
Second is, If anyone is familiar with Ultra street fighter IV for PC, Xbox 360, PS3 and PS4. It received a update that called edition select. It allows you to choose which version of character you wish to play as (example First game with no balance changes, Second Super street fighetr VI with more balance changes, latest ultra SFIV most balance changes) I was gonna ask if a system like that maybe can be modded into a game like (og SSB N64 SSBM GC SSBB Wii SSBU wii u And maybe a huge broken character mode with so many buffs) Kinda like brawl minus standards. I dunno who would want do do such thing, but i would totally play that.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 5, 2016)

Working great with USB Loader GX (Wii pack) on both Wii and Wii U/vWii
A cheat code file is inclued! Just load USB Loader GX and activate Ocarina


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

If possible, can anyone broadcast stream on youtube gaming or twitch.tv to showcase?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 5, 2016)

for the love of all that is holy please include issac!


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 5, 2016)

woh nice job dude!


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 5, 2016)

Meh, I prefer smash bros infinite


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought this was a Smash 4 mod. But Brawl is still okay I guess.


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 5, 2016)

Wait, so this IS compileable into an ISO? Someone PM me with details on the process please.

I'd love to run this but my SD Card is already stacked...don't High Capacity SD's cause some problems with stuff?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 6, 2016)

Well this is a surprise! I was just thinking that we needed a Project M replacement.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 6, 2016)

this was stupid of me, but i downloaded the wii version instead of the dolphin version. is there anything keeping me from just throwing it into an iso builder?


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait what the hell?

Melee's original announcer?
700 stages?

WAIT REALLY

WHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 6, 2016)

Download now before Nintendo pulls it.

They have been on a "pulling anything that looks good" kick lately. (AM2R, No man's sky mod, Nintendo power etc)

With no news about NX I and having a mostly stagnant holiday season (besides sun and Moon) I don't think they're in any position to piss us off like this


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 6, 2016)

So what is the list of the characters added to this? (All 8 of them)


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 6, 2016)

Does this mod work for PAL?


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 6, 2016)

frogboy said:


> this was stupid of me, but i downloaded the wii version instead of the dolphin version. is there anything keeping me from just throwing it into an iso builder?


I tried to use brawlbuilder and it just crashed. The dolphin version builds a .wbfs but it won't work right if it's not launched through their pre-packed version of dolphin. I don't really understand the whole scenario but as soon as I can figure out how to make an iso I'll be excited.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll download this when they add Emo black sanik


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 6, 2016)

I hope there's a version for USB loaders available. I currently have Brawl via USBloader GX.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there a way to run this mod in cfg usb loader. i get an error stating "too many codes" when doing it with the ocarina cheats thing that was mentioned earlier.. i have tried using usb loader gx, but it doesnt read from the sd, only usb and it just gives me a black screen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> So what is the list of the characters added to this? (All 8 of them)



^^^ This. I'm curious as well


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hmm, looks like I might have a use for my spare SD cards I've accumulated from upgrading my 3DS's SD card in the past.


----------



## cooroxd (Sep 6, 2016)

how do I add more custom characters in this new legacy build? I want to add goku to the roster


----------



## Xen0 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can I use the .iso, build for Dolphin, for my Wii U?


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 6, 2016)

From what I understand you can't run this or anything like this ONLY from USB. It must read the codes off of the SD card even if your game is via USB Loader GX.

I followed THIS tutorial to run Vanilla Brawl, PM, and Brawl Minus (which is amazing if you haven't played it) all as separate games. Not hard if you read each step carefully: https://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/comments/4229mt/tutorial_how_to_run_project_m_and_brawl_minus_on/


I assume it's the exact same thing for this game -_- Sucks, because it looks like a great addition to have but my SD won't have enough space for it. No way in hell.

*If anyone already has the Wii version downloaded and can repost it to Mega or something, we'd be very grateful. Google Drive download Quotas are lame AF*


----------



## Xen0 (Sep 6, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> *If anyone already has the Wii version downloaded and can repost it to Mega or something, we'd be very grateful. Google Drive download Quotas are lame AF*



There is a mega link in OP


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 6, 2016)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/j85444pjrv7trhy/Smash+Bros+LXP+[Wii].7z

Also a mirror :3 Sorry, I'm super sleepy. I need *rest*


----------



## XDel (Sep 6, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Windows XP legacy machine support???



Ya, you can play as Notepad now.


----------



## Raylight (Sep 6, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> 700 stages?



I question the quality of them if thats the case


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> I question the quality of them if thats the case


Looked it up, now it makes more sense.

Each stage has around 5 substages.

Omega form 
8Player form 
Normal form
Remake/Original form


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 6, 2016)

Hopefully someone will mirror or torrent a wii usb loader varent. If one comes to pass please pm me details


----------



## Chris313 (Sep 6, 2016)

Omg looks awesome! I have a question tho I have the CD for super smash bros brawl but it has disc problems like disc couldn't be read so will it work properly? And also if i use sub loader will it work?


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 6, 2016)

this really pisses me off, I have no idea HOW to launch this with USB Loader GX. When I copy folder from project M, project M start. When I copy legacy Xp folder, it's regular smash who start...  -_____- no instruction for USB loader.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> this really pisses me off, I have no idea HOW to launch this with USB Loader GX. When I copy folder from project M, project M start. When I copy legacy Xp folder, it's regular smash who start...  -_____- no instruction for USB loader.


Are you sure you are using the codes enabled?
Be sure you copy the codes too since I think those are required by USBLGX.

Also, another thing to take into consideration is that maybe both project M and this new hack collide with each other.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 6, 2016)

I guess everyone forgot about my Super Smash Bros. X mod.


Offtopic:
Can you mod WBFS files or rebuild them from the WBFS files?


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 6, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Are you sure you are using the codes enabled?
> Be sure you copy the codes too since I think those are required by USBLGX.
> 
> Also, another thing to take into consideration is that maybe both project M and this new hack collide with each other.


Yes I did, but it doesn't work in any way...


----------



## Fatih120 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not sure how to feel about this, maybe it's cool?
Sorry I don't play mods that much lol


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 7, 2016)

Geno? That...wouldn't be that puppet dude from Super Mario RPG, would it? What an incredibly random minor character to choose for a fighter. I would've thought at least a protagonist like Cecil Harvey would've been selected.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 7, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Geno? That...wouldn't be that puppet dude from Super Mario RPG, would it? What an incredibly random minor character to choose for a fighter. I would've thought at least a protagonist like Cecil Harvey would've been selected.


yep. Everyone on the Internet adores Mario RPG, though.


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Sep 7, 2016)

Omg yas. Now i need a pc to run this on.. my laptop cant run shit.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Is there no chance someone can make it run using this? 
http://rvlution.net/riiv/RiiFS


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 7, 2016)

Blegh! Only Partial luck running this via USB Loader...

Which sucks because even if you path the codes properly you can get it to Load up normally, play the intro, load the menus, but the second you try to access the character selection screen it crashing with the annoying buzz...So no one has this setup on USB Loader GX as of now? 

I can't figure out if it's JUST a matter of the codes not pathing correctly or not...It technically should work unless this beta build was specifically made to exclude USB Loaded games...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> Blegh! Only Partial luck running this via USB Loader...
> 
> Which sucks because even if you path the codes properly you can get it to Load up normally, play the intro, load the menus, but the second you try to access the character selection screen it crashing with the annoying buzz...So no one has this setup on USB Loader GX as of now?
> 
> I can't figure out if it's JUST a matter of the codes not pathing correctly or not...It technically should work unless this beta build was specifically made to exclude USB Loaded games...


I gotten the same result. Even when using project m or brawl minus. I use the game disc by the way. I tried to set it up on my usb flash drive instead of SD card but i forgot how. I think it requires riivolution but i dunno anything about how to make the file needed to make it work. I think is a xml file with html format text, but i usually download such things and just hope it works.

Personally i prefer the old method of Riifs, i used to be able to play mods from online servers with riivolution by switching to each one like Brawl plus, Brawl minus, Project m and such. But i can't seem to get it working anymore, it was fun and easy way for me to test mods without much trouble. Especially copying large files to the storage device.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, i can't lie. I like this. I wish i could play it in HD with dolphin emu But my PC needs a upgrade for it. I could use it on wii u but 8 GB? That like a $40 Expansion LOL Nice work
> 
> I'm a fan of brawl minus and still is but that projcet is gone.  I have a question though. Two to be honest.
> 
> ...



We released a new Brawl Minus version the same day as LXP


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Got it working on USB Loader GX! ASK ME ANYTHING <3*

First off, make sure that the "GC" file from the Legacy XP package is renamed to "gameconfig" and placed on the ROOT of the SD card. Move the .gct files to the codes folder along with the RSBEXP text file.

Make sure that the Hookthread type is set to AXNextFrame!

Not sure what else I fiddled with...I followed that tutorial I had posted earlier so that I can run PM and Brawl and Brawl Minus seperately and now it all works properly.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> We released a new Brawl Minus version the same day as LXP


Where can i find it?


----------



## Sammi Husky (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Where can i find it?



You can find any updates or patches we may come out with linked in our Discord server. Here's a join link for anyone interested. There is also a healthy netplay community there.

https://discord.gg/FbFjc

Brawl Minus 4.0bc [Minus Art] (mirror)

Brawl Minus 4.0bc [vBrawl Art]

Brawl Minus 4.0bc Netplay


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> You can find any updates or patches we may come out with linked in our Discord server. Here's a join link for anyone interested. There is also a healthy netplay community there.
> 
> https://discord.gg/FbFjc
> 
> ...


So are you a progammer of the mod or something? Also i dunno whichever one i would use....
And on top of that i would have to find a way to use it with riivolution anyway.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So are you a progammer of the mod or something? Also i dunno whichever one i would use....
> And on top of that i would have to find a way to use it with riivolution anyway.



Predominantly i do Research and Development, but also character programming as well yea. I'm more of a general dev, i kinda do a little of everything.

The default build we offer is the Minus Art version and has redesigned character art portraits. The vBrawl art has redesigned vBrawl art portraits. The netplay build is a standard Dolphin 5.0 netplay build with Minus installed in it.


----------



## Pippin666 (Sep 7, 2016)

Not worth my time.

Pip'


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 7, 2016)

Why the hell aren't they posting the added characters?!
is it too hard to just write them in a bullet list or what? XD

I'm not playing this until I know what characters they add and if that's worth my time. xD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> Predominantly i do Research and Development, but also character programming as well yea. I'm more of a general dev, i kinda do a little of everything.
> 
> The default build we offer is the Minus Art version and has redesigned character art portraits. The vBrawl art has redesigned vBrawl art portraits. The netplay build is a standard Dolphin 5.0 netplay build with Minus installed in it.


So the netplay only works with dolphin emulators, in other words don't get it for actual consoles, it won't even allow it to connect to custom wifi servers.

Interesting in all, but i prefer the easy way of riifs mod servers, so if anyone is able to share info how to set it up i'll be glad to know.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 7, 2016)

Raylight said:


> I question the quality of them if thats the case



It basically has variations of the "main" maps, so some will have the ability to use a combo press R+A, L+A, Z+A, etc... which will launch the correct map. 
The nice thing is though is that the SSS screen has each possible combo with an image of what it looks like, quite clean really :3

Question though: Does anyone know how to use the X+Y+A? Or the Kappa Stages? Or the item rain? And finally, where do you find the Stage Frustration?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowOne333 said:


> Why the hell aren't they posting the added characters?!
> is it too hard to just write them in a bullet list or what? XD
> 
> I'm not playing this until I know what characters they add and if that's worth my time. xD



Added Characters
==============================
- Waluigi
- Geno
- Metal Sonic
- Pichu
- Mewtwo
- Young Link
- Roy
- Andddddddddd RIDLEY!!! And he's my favorite because he's not totally overpowered, but enough that I played with my brother as Samus and he kept getting his butt kicked :3


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 7, 2016)

The 8 characters:

Waluigi
Lucina
Geno
Ridley
Metal Sonic
Those are actually the only new ones I can see.
The other three might be come backs from Melee:

Pichu
Mewtwo
Young Link
Roy
Dr. Mario
It's three of those five, and I think they're Pichu, Young Link and Dr. Mario since IIRC those weren't in Project M.
Meh, seeing the rooster isn't that improved I might pass on it for a while.

How dare they include Metal Sonic first instead of Shadow, that's blasphemy!


----------



## Vishnoo (Sep 7, 2016)

Interesting work.Seems awesome.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 7, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> *Got it working on USB Loader GX! ASK ME ANYTHING <3*
> 
> First off, make sure that the "GC" file from the Legacy XP package is renamed to "gameconfig" and placed on the ROOT of the SD card. Move the .gct files to the codes folder along with the RSBEXP text file.
> 
> ...


Black screen of death...


----------



## MegAmi24 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> ​
> Restoration of Melee fighters: Mewtwo, Pichu, Roy, Young Link


Dr. Mario dosen't exist. Nope.


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> Black screen of death...



You're not trying to run it from the Launcher in the Homebrew Menu, right? That never works for me. Are you doing the same thing I did where you followed that tutorial to run PM and BM separately? Not sure if it's going to make a huge difference to you or if it's your only Brawl Mod...either way that tutorial shows you how to alter the Brawl ISO so that by simply renaming parts of the disc, it gets recognized as Project M (RSBEPM) and not Brawl(RSBE01). (seriously it took me like 15 minutes and a cup of coffee to read carefully and set up both first try)

Other things I remembered I fiddled with:

1. _copy_ the "gc" text file to the root of the SD card. Rename the on on the root to "gameconfig". (If you did the process to make a PM ISO, the gameconfig on the root folder should be altered in the code section to rename the instance of "*RSB??*" to "*RSB?PM*")

2. In the Legacy XP folder on the root of the card, I also renamed the the code file to *RSBEPM.gct *...Seems like the trick is to rename these files to properly reference the code list...

If you didn't bother changing up the Brawl ISO so it has the PM id I guess you could just change all instances I listed above and in my previous post to "*RSB?01*" and "*RSBE01.gct*" respectively!

EDIT: *I cannot stress enough that this semi-stable beta is only as stable as it gets IF you're using the AXNextFrame hook!*


----------



## Sammi Husky (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So the netplay only works with dolphin emulators, in other words don't get it for actual consoles, it won't even allow it to connect to custom wifi servers.
> 
> Interesting in all, but i prefer the easy way of riifs mod servers, so if anyone is able to share info how to set it up i'll be glad to know.



Iirc the console builds include the wiimmfi server patches, so you should be able to play on wifi on those builds.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 7, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> Iirc the console builds include the wiimmfi server patches, so you should be able to play on wifi on those builds.


Yeah okay, i am gonna find a active riifs hosting mods and see if i can configur my xml or html crap to work. 

I can't seem to find any, not even the xml file


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 8, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> You're not trying to run it from the Launcher in the Homebrew Menu, right? That never works for me. Are you doing the same thing I did where you followed that tutorial to run PM and BM separately? Not sure if it's going to make a huge difference to you or if it's your only Brawl Mod...either way that tutorial shows you how to alter the Brawl ISO so that by simply renaming parts of the disc, it gets recognized as Project M (RSBEPM) and not Brawl(RSBE01). (seriously it took me like 15 minutes and a cup of coffee to read carefully and set up both first try)
> 
> Other things I remembered I fiddled with:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm too stupid to get something working without direct "plug and play" version, or with a step by step tuto full of screenshots...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 8, 2016)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> Sorry, I'm too stupid to get something working without direct "plug and play" version, or with a step by step tuto full of screenshots...


Usally most smash mods just require drag and drop to sd and insert into the system then load stage builder.

But it only works with 2GB max storage cards (Non SD HC OR XD) Cause the game only can read up to 2GB SD cards. So if any mods is over 2GB you can't use that method. But i assume you load it through usb gecko, enable the code files and then the game loads the mods.

I been trying to make it work with riivolution to use a flash drive usb but i can't as i dunno how to configure it.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Usally most smash mods just require drag and drop to sd and insert into the system then load stage builder.
> 
> But it only works with 2GB max storage cards (Non SD HC OR XD) Cause the game only can read up to 2GB SD cards. So if any mods is over 2GB you can't use that method. But i assume you load it through usb gecko, enable the code files and then the game loads the mods.
> 
> I been trying to make it work with riivolution to use a flash drive usb but i can't as i dunno how to configure it.


My Smash Brawl disk is PAL, so i don't use gecko. I use an NTSC iso with "usb loader GX" to run projectM, and it's work... But it's impossible to obtain the same result with this and I have no idea why...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 8, 2016)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> My Smash Brawl disk is PAL, so i don't use gecko. I use an NTSC iso with "usb loader GX" to run projectM, and it's work... But it's impossible to obtain the same result with this and I have no idea why...


Are the stuff set up properly? Perhaps something is missing.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Sep 8, 2016)

As I said, I have no idea why it crash.

I give up, I wasted 72 hours, now it's over...


----------



## erfg12 (Sep 9, 2016)

If anyone has issues setting up, I made a video to hopefully make it easier.


----------



## Vishnoo (Sep 9, 2016)

erfg12 said:


> If anyone has issues setting up, I made a video to hopefully make it easier.



Nice work


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 10, 2016)

It's prone to crashing when I decide to look at My Songs for I think it was one of the Kirby Stages.

Edit: Another thing to note. When you select Mewtwo and Roy, the respective names said from the announcer are swapped.


----------



## fallenangemon0 (Sep 10, 2016)

DarthDub said:


> It's prone to crashing when I decide to look at My Songs for I think it was one of the Kirby Stages.
> 
> Edit: Another thing to note. When you select Mewtwo and Roy, the respective names said from the announcer are swapped.



Most of the features outside of actual multiplayer are prone to crashing. 

That Roy/Mewtwo minor bug WAS fixable when they had the "Roy and m2 fix" file hosted on the kcforums but they've since just included it in a mass update to Brawl EX and no one is certain if it's safe to just overwrite things unless someone can re-upload that original fix file. :/


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 11, 2016)

so, i followed the tutorial video mentioned in an above post, and it seemed to have worked, but running it from cfg usb loader does not appear to do anything. it simply boots normal smash...


----------



## Domukuro Wolfield (Sep 11, 2016)

Dudes, I'm a noob in this things, but I suppose that if I want to play the mod in the Wii, i need a Original copy of Brawl in the wii like in Project M, right?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 11, 2016)

My body was not Reggie for this.


----------



## Felipegaga94 (Sep 13, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> You're not trying to run it from the Launcher in the Homebrew Menu, right? That never works for me. Are you doing the same thing I did where you followed that tutorial to run PM and BM separately? Not sure if it's going to make a huge difference to you or if it's your only Brawl Mod...either way that tutorial shows you how to alter the Brawl ISO so that by simply renaming parts of the disc, it gets recognized as Project M (RSBEPM) and not Brawl(RSBE01). (seriously it took me like 15 minutes and a cup of coffee to read carefully and set up both first try)
> 
> Other things I remembered I fiddled with:
> 
> ...


I followed thoroughly the tutorial and did everything you said but still couldn't make it work. What is strange is that I already managed to play PM, PMEX and legacy using the same method through USB loader GX. Maybe this time it has to do with having two .gtc files. Did you also rename the RSBEXP.gtc file? What about the RSBEXP.txt file? I tried leaving it in the codes folder but didn't work. Also tried putting it in a txtcode folder inside my SD card but didn't really make a difference. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## drag0nscythe (Sep 29, 2016)

Is there a wbfs file of this mod? I tried to make one myself and it just failed to load


----------



## Zeegoner (Nov 28, 2016)

fallenangemon0 said:


> You're not trying to run it from the Launcher in the Homebrew Menu, right? That never works for me. Are you doing the same thing I did where you followed that tutorial to run PM and BM separately? Not sure if it's going to make a huge difference to you or if it's your only Brawl Mod...either way that tutorial shows you how to alter the Brawl ISO so that by simply renaming parts of the disc, it gets recognized as Project M (RSBEPM) and not Brawl(RSBE01). (seriously it took me like 15 minutes and a cup of coffee to read carefully and set up both first try)
> 
> Other things I remembered I fiddled with:
> 
> ...



Hey, I know it's been a long time since you posted this, I hope you can answer the following:

1. On step 2 of your above comment - there are 2 code files: RSBE01.gct and RSBEXP.gct. Which one of those did you rename? Also, where did you put RSBEXP.txt? 

2. In the tutorial you refer to, while using the hex editor on "main.dol," there is "RSBJRSBERSBP" - the tutorial says to add "PM" to the "second" RSBE. Clearly in my case, there is only ONE "RSBE." I did a Google search and found that "RSBJRSBERSBP" might have something to do with Japan, NTSC, and PAL versions (RSBJ for Japan, RSBE for NTSC, RSBP for PAL, I think). My question is did you mess with the main.dol? Or do you remember following the tutorial, seeing this "RSBJRSBERSBP" and realizing this is a discrepancy with the tutorial? I changed "RSBJRSBERSBP" to "RSBJRSBEPM.." adding periods to get rid of the "BP" remaining.


----------



## gusanesque16 (Jan 12, 2017)

my english is far from good so i'll keep it simple: i've been searching thoroughly through the internet and youtube to make this mod run on my wii but the tutorials have come to no avail.....probably, at this point, no one is interested on running the mod on the wii anymore, but, i found a page that describes how tu run legacy xp on usb loader gx. the funny thing is that the tutorial is for a previous PM 3.6b release but the results are the same with this xp mod. if you people have tried everything with no success then please try this tutorial:   https://www.reddit.com/r/SSBPM/comments/3gtjhs/project_m_36b_on_usb_loader_gx/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

sorry to repost, but, if you find this tutorial useful after seeing other tutorials on youtube, please comment and redirect to this post on such videos so that others can play this mod on the wii.

bear in mind that you need also to put the ".gct" files and "RSBEXP.txt" on the "codes" folder in the root of your sd and the "gameconfig.txt" also on the root


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Jul 17, 2017)

can i make a iso with ultimate isobuilder???


----------

